# priming already painted wood



## Will1987 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm painting some basement panneling. it already has paint on it. The woman I'm doing the work for says that it was already primed. Would I put new primer on it if I repaint it or just paint it with regular interior paint?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 22, 2007)

I would wash the paneling down wtih some good ol soap and water first.
Then just apply the paint color she picked if that's what she want's.
Unless you did something to peal any spots or repair any damaged areas, then you should prime those areas.

Or if the existing color on the paneling is darker than the paint you are going to apply...then use a stain blocker primer, it hides more. 

on to the next job..........................


----------



## Will1987 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks. I guess the general rule is you don't need to prime areas that have already been primed and painted, as she says this has. But just hypothetically, let's say that you were dealing with walls that had only been painted but never primed. would you ever put primer OVER ordinary interior (either oil or water based) paint? Would there be any need for or advantage to doing so?

                       Will


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, if the walls were painted blue and you wanted to cover it with an orange paint. The blue would show through with 3 coats of orange, OR you could put a white primer (like Kilz 2) and use one coat of the orange.
Some paints are more opaque and some are more translucient.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 24, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Yes, if the walls were painted blue and you wanted to cover it with an orange paint. The blue would show through with 3 coats of orange, OR you could put a white primer (like Kilz 2) and use one coat of the orange.
> Some paints are more opaque and some are more translucient.
> Glenn


 I'll second this


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 25, 2007)

Paint over paneling without a sealing primer can be colored or stained by wood resins. If there is staining or bleed through on the existing paint, Prime it with a stain killing primer before you paint it again.


----------

